# What does "crown" staple mean?



## CrpntrFrk

Speedball said:


> I picked up a sample of a 7/16" x 1-1/2" Crown staple and it has a flat top head. What does "crown" mean?
> I thought a Crown staple was rounded at the top.:confused1:


The crown is the top of the staple. The staples you picked up are a 7/16" crown staple. Does not necessarily mean that the top is rounded.


----------



## Speedball

My smaller Bostich stapler has staples that are rounded at the top and I automatically assumed they were considered a crown staple. Guess not, thanks.


----------



## DangerMouse

i thought crown staples were the long thin ones? (usually used in cheap furniture assembly)

DM


----------



## skymaster

the "crown" is the width at the top: IE 1/4,3/8,7/16, 1/2 etc
that is why staplers are labled as 1/4 crown etc


----------



## RippySkippy

Speedball said:


> My smaller Bostich stapler has staples that are rounded at the top and I automatically assumed they were considered a crown staple. Guess not, thanks.



I think you may be thinking about the "power" crown staples...never quite understood the rational for them...other than it's proprietary.


----------



## ratherbefishin'

Rippy, I believe the inverted "V" crown design helps equalize the downward force to the legs of the staple. Less chance of one side proud.


----------



## Speedball

Thanks Skymaster, that clears it up for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## nailerman

"Crown refers to the width of the staple. It doesn't detail whether thickness, flatness, or roundness of the staple. The sample staples you picked up are 7/16" crown.


----------



## Speedball

Thanks!

I am soooo anxious to try out my new toy.:yes:


----------



## skymaster

a stapler can be the staple fastener of a shop grooooooooooooooooan :}
da devil made me do that
Happy Turkey Day:jester::whistling2:


----------

